# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  brzi horizontalni očni pokreti

## lorra81

Imam bebača od 5 mjeseci, zdravog, naprednog...... Međutim, od rođenja mu treba par sekundi da fokusira predmet. Trza vodoravno očnim jabučicama od jednog do drugog kuta oka, dosta velikom brzinom, kao da skenira, to traje par sekundi i onda pogled zaustavi na izvoru zvuka (pretpostavljam da bebe ne znaju da trebaju gledati u oči), ili onome što je predmet njegove pažnje. U početku sam to pripisivala nedovoljno razvijenom očnom živcu, te da je u prvim mjesecima to sasvim normalno iako se ne sjećam da je starija kći isto činila. Sad je već prešao 5 mj. redovito obilazimo pedijatricu zbog cijepljenja jer još niti jednom nije bio bolestan iako starija kći ide u vrtić i do sad je donijela mali arsenal zaraznih bolesti, ali beba doji i uveliko odolijeva bolestima. Ono što me brine, nikad mi liječnici u bolnici nisu ništa rekli u vezi njegovog mozga, međutim u otpusnom pismu sam vidjela da je nakon poroda imao "volumenizirane pleksuse", koji su se normalizirali, te je naredni uzv mozga bio uredan. Pedijatrica je morala zapaziti to njegovo "skeniranje" jer je i više no očito i zaista "upada" u oči. Zašto ništa nije spomenula, ili je to normalna dječja pojava? Ali ne susrećem se sa istim ili sličnim problemom kod drugih bebe a zaista se trudim opaziti obzirom da sam postala i više no okupirana. Molim Vas, ukoliko imate ideju ili kakav savjet napišite mi svakako. Za sad ono što planiram je tražiti uputnicu za okulistički pregled pa zlu ne trebalo provjeriti o čemu je riječ. Mislila sam ako se već netko susreo sa ovim "simptomom" ako to jest simptom nečega ili čisto normalna pojava, da mi napiše koju riječ, zaista bih bila zahvalna.

----------


## kinder

Brzi ocni pokreti se zovu nistagmus. Moze biti fizioloski (na pr. kada putujes vlakom i pratis bandere) ali i patoloski.

----------


## lorra81

Čitala sam o nistagnus-u, vidjela primjer koji je predočen, međutim nisu to toliko brzi pokreti kao što je dato u primjeru. Ovo su cca 2 u sekundi. I nisu tako kratki, ovisu doslovno od ruba oko da ruba u pravilnim intervalinma. Baš kao da skenira objekat pažnje.

----------


## lorra81

ipak se radi o nistagmusu, prirođenom. obavili smo oftamološki pregled, sad slijedi neuropedijatar i vep pretraga. Dali je netko upoznat sa ovim postupkom, vep pretragom i ima li tko iskustva sa nistagmusom?

----------

